# Chinook homes decided



## bison33 (2 Nov 2006)

At the morning brief today, fresh from 1 Wing,  one thing now known for sure is that the Chinooks will be at only 2 bases. Edmonton and Petewawa. There will be more to follow over the next while and as I find out, I'll post it. Everything else (new Sqn's or absorb them into the existing ones, etc) is still speculation at this time.


----------



## BillN (2 Nov 2006)

Well, I guess I'll have to start a protest march to make sure 450 Squadron is brought back to life !!

"By Air To Battle"

Bill


----------

